# Tabletop Time Roleplay's Actual Play 'Ragtag' Showcases Level Up Advanced 5th Edition



## Erdric Dragin (Jun 28, 2022)

"Advanced 5e"    What's wrong with bringing 3.5e back and showcasing that?!


----------



## Morrus (Jun 29, 2022)

Erdric Dragin said:


> "Advanced 5e"    What's wrong with bringing 3.5e back and showcasing that?!



Feel free to do so! I look forward to your livestream!

We, on the other hand, have chosen to sponsor a show which is showcasing the game we made.


----------



## GMMichael (Jun 29, 2022)

Character portraits near the names, and the DM window isn't 1/3 of the screen and zoomed-in?  I love it already!  Not to mention getting to see LUAFE in action...


----------



## EthanSental (Jun 29, 2022)

I’ve watched them previously and thought it was fun, checking these out now as well and thanks for the reminder.


----------

